# Musicians?



## Slideboner (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been playing guitar since late 2005, not very long. My main influences are  all metal-related. Death/black/thrash/doom, etc. I also have a lot of punk and grind influence but you probably won't tell through my music. I'd say my skills are still basically in their infancy, but you can check out stuff I've made here (user Slidebite), or at minorcrisis.net/users/Slidebite 

I'd also like to hear from any musician here, whether it be metal, rock, blues, country... hell, even electronica or experimental stuff. Just no rap plz.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2007)

Metal-influenced guitarist here, been playing since Xmas '05. I have a black Schecter C-1 Elite and some old amps that were given to me by relatives. As for skills...meh. I'm definitely not where I want to be. I'm at about the level of trying to get my sweeping faster and faster.

/Reminds me I need to make some recordings for FA.


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 27, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Metal-influenced guitarist here, been playing since Xmas '05. I have a black Schecter C-1 Elite and some old amps that were given to me by relatives. As for skills...meh. I'm definitely not where I want to be. I'm at about the level of trying to get my sweeping faster and faster.
> 
> /Reminds me I need to make some recordings for FA.



Schecter makes good gear from what i've seen, right now I'm using a beat up set neck warlock from BC Rich and a Peavey Bandit 112 combo amp (also beat up).

As for sweeps, I just fumble around and kinda fail most of the time. I'd say right now my level is all about fast picking and trying to get more precise with my technique.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jun 27, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> I've been playing guitar since late 2005, not very long. My main influences are  all metal-related. Death/black/thrash/doom, etc. I also have a lot of punk and grind influence but you probably won't tell through my music. I'd say my skills are still basically in their infancy, but you can check out stuff I've made here (user Slidebite), or at minorcrisis.net/users/Slidebite
> 
> I'd also like to hear from any musician here, whether it be metal, rock, blues, country... hell, even electronica or experimental stuff. Just no rap plz.



Ever listened to the likes of Dream Theater and John Petrucci? I've been playing keys/piano for a good while, but when I saw them, it encouraged me to take my playing to new levels. I know Rudess has videos/dvds out of playing techniques, Petrucci might have as well, when it comes to playing their instruments, few can match them. Great learning curve for any musician.


----------



## Esplender (Jun 27, 2007)

Been drumming for four years, but I'm mostly messing about in my songs. 
Though, I've been contemplating on making serious music some time soon. I love playing fast, and I enjoy pushing my playing abilities further. (But my neighbours don't seem to want that happening. )
The drummers I look up to are Hellhammer (Mayhem), Proscriptor McGovern (Absu) and Max Kolsene (Krisiun)

I've been playing the guitar for two months, but I'm thinking of selling it along with a few other shit so I can get the materials to build a more improved and personal one.


----------



## TacoTai (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been playing the Tenor Sax for 6 years, I can play all of the saxophones, but the tenor is my favorite.

I also play piano and write some music for it.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am a jazz guitarist by trade, but i play in a punk band.  i also am in an experimental band, i control all the electronics while my friend plays percussion and my other friend plays the didgeridoo.   for solo work i mostly make techno, and im currently working on my first solo CD.  ive got some sound clips from past work on my furaffinity page


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2007)

Fox Amoore said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Petrucci and Rudess have been my heroes for a few years now. Great source of inspiration, and great goal for a while down the line.

They're one of the reasons I never think I'm good enough, ever. ^..^

/Practicepracticepracticepractice
//Practice does not make perfect. Perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a guitarist. I've been playing for about 6 years. I mostly play metal, but I also play punk, blues and a bit of reggae. 
I have a Crafter electro-acoustic, an Ibanez RG1570 and my pride and joy - an Ibanez Iceman (HR Giger edition ). It's bitchin'.
My dad also has an Ovation Viper, which was one of their only electrics. It was discontinued to bad sales, but it's a pretty good guitar IMO. It's currently out of action though, 'cause the input jack got torn out of the scratchplate. 

My personal icons are Kirk Hammett, Tom Morello, Carlos Santana and of course, Hendrix.
John Petrucci is also pretty badass, but I wouldn't class him as a hero.

edit: I forgot to mention I'm in a super-badass band called ElseWhere. We have a myspace with recordings, but the quality is poor (and makes us sound appauling. Our drummer insisted on doing the mixing and he sucks ass at it) so I'm not linking ^_^


----------



## blueroo (Jun 28, 2007)

I have played at various times the Guitar, Bass (electric and standup), Piano, Clarinet, Baritone Sax, Bass Clarinet, and Drums. I'm also a Tenor Vocalist. I'd like to pick up a Banjo and a Cello one of these days.


----------



## blueroo (Jun 28, 2007)

Go Blueroo from 7 years ago, go!


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 28, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> I have played at various times the Guitar, Bass (electric and standup), Piano, Clarinet, Baritone Sax, Bass Clarinet, and Drums. I'm also a Tenor Vocalist. I'd like to pick up a Banjo and a Cello one of these days.



i play the stand-up bass!!! i love it so much =3.  i have not met many tenor vocalists, and personally i am a bass (very inconvenient when you're trying to get into school musicals DX)


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

Punk vocalist, at your service!

I also know three chords, that makes me cool right 8)

Either way, I've been playing flute for 7 years, and I was considering learning Sax.

I'm primary songwriter for my band, btw, which makes me extra-spesha


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

Fox Amoore said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to be able to play piano until i just up and gave up one day. Probably due to my parents pushing me into it, I guess i just lost interest. I might go back to it cause I actually had a *little* bit of fun doing it. 

Petrucci's stuff is pretty cool, but I haven't really heard an entire album all the way through.
I just keep thinking of the funny videos they make about the guy on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uea8k5sJ5qg

hopefully that's the right link.


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Been drumming for four years, but I'm mostly messing about in my songs.
> Though, I've been contemplating on making serious music some time soon. I love playing fast, and I enjoy pushing my playing abilities further. (But my neighbours don't seem to want that happening. )
> The drummers I look up to are Hellhammer (Mayhem), Proscriptor McGovern (Absu) and Max Kolsene (Krisiun)
> 
> I've been playing the guitar for two months, but I'm thinking of selling it along with a few other shit so I can get the materials to build a more improved and personal one.



I've been wanting to formally learn how to drum, but the main thing holding me back was the amount of money you have to pour into a kit these days. But I was lucky with the neighbor issue, the house next to me is completely vacant. One thing I'd suggest is learning one instrument at a time, if you love your drums more than guitar, maybe sell the guitar and get some new cymbals or something. 

also, I forget, was hellhammer on the wolf's lair abyss EP? I really enjoyed that one, drumming is superb.


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

TacoTai said:
			
		

> I've been playing the Tenor Sax for 6 years, I can play all of the saxophones, but the tenor is my favorite.
> 
> I also play piano and write some music for it.



you got any stuff on this site? I'd like to hear some.


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I'm a guitarist. I've been playing for about 6 years. I mostly play metal, but I also play punk, blues and a bit of reggae.
> I have a Crafter electro-acoustic, an Ibanez RG1570 and my pride and joy - an Ibanez Iceman (HR Giger edition ). It's bitchin'.
> My dad also has an Ovation Viper, which was one of their only electrics. It was discontinued to bad sales, but it's a pretty good guitar IMO. It's currently out of action though, 'cause the input jack got torn out of the scratchplate.
> 
> ...



aww, I'm sure I've heard much, much worse. post some stuff, pretty please?
or do you have any on the site?

anyways yeah, ibanez makes good stuff. I just can't stand the floating bridges on the RG models since they're difficult to downtune when you have no skill. I finally figured it out though. apparently the lowest you can go is C standard on an Edge pro. I'm pretty sure the Iceman is fixed bridge, right?


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Go Blueroo from 7 years ago, go!



Rock out with your cock out

nice peavey, but you've probably gotten much better gear by now, right?


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 28, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Punk vocalist, at your service!
> 
> I also know three chords, that makes me cool right 8)
> 
> ...



ever make any punk-flute songs?


----------



## Esplender (Jun 28, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> One thing I'd suggest is learning one instrument at a time, if you love your drums more than guitar, maybe sell the guitar and get some new cymbals or something.
> 
> also, I forget, was hellhammer on the wolf's lair abyss EP? I really enjoyed that one, drumming is superb.



Yep, he definitely was, though I have only listened to 'I Am Thy Labyrinth' on their 'Live In Marseilles' DVD. And I have to say that I prefer De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas over any other Mayhem album I've heard so far.

On the other hand, I've pretty much got what I need at the moment for my drums for now. And I'm sure that I'll find time to focus on both instruments without losing interest in either one. It's pretty much drums whilst the neighbours are out and the guitar whilst they sleep.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 28, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been considering it.  I was actually thinking maybe use a lot of staccato and high notes, followed by some melodic choral-sounding stuff to mimic the vocals.


----------



## blueroo (Jun 28, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Rock out with your cock out
> 
> nice peavey, but you've probably gotten much better gear by now, right?



Fender Hot Rod DeVille. I still have the same G&L ASAT. It's a great guitar.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's easier if you take the locks of at the nut. If you're gonna gig with it though, they're a necessity. And yeah the Iceman is a fixed bridge.

It's not that the musics bad, its that the mixing is horrible. Tell you what, since you asked nicely I'll give you our myspace. Our best stuff (IMO) isn't on there, but everyone else who's listened says Discovery is our best song. (Probably because of the poor quality of the other tracks...)

http://www.myspace.com/theelsewhere


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

Classic rockin' bassist here! 

da dun da dun da dun.. BASSSS

(That constituted 75% of the AIM conversations with my drummer..)


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 29, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, I'm totally digging the vocalist's accent. You guys are nuts, but yeah, the mixing is awful. For starters I'd suggest getting a pop filter for the vocal mic and maybe see how that goes. Also if you haven't done this already try lowering the treble on your guitar and add some more mids, might help a bit. Keep it up.


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 29, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Classic rockin' bassist here!
> 
> da dun da dun da dun.. BASSSS
> 
> (That constituted 75% of the AIM conversations with my drummer..)



Shit man, I've been trying to learn bass for a while, I just don't have any real rhythm. I've got this cheap target-bought Washburn bass with stock pickups and all I really use it for is to accompany a guitar line or two. You got any stuff you'd like to show off?


----------



## Slideboner (Jun 29, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you could be the Steve Vai of the punk world. I'd give it a shot.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 30, 2007)

i really need to work on my gothic-hip-hop project >.>


----------



## Starburst (Jun 30, 2007)

I was thinking of trying to start a ska+emo band...

We would be called skemo.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 30, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> You got any stuff you'd like to show off?



Well, the band I play with has a myspace, but our recordings suck, and I seem to overly suck when I'm being recorded. (no video or tape, I'm a lot better..) But you can poke it at not really a fan of myspace.

In the blog theres a link to videos and the full MP3s. Hydrogen is a lot longer.. and a lot better than the one on myspace.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 1, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's strange I've never had the problem some musicians face when recording, maybe because i've been recording stuff since I  started playing. 

Anyways, I'm really loving that hydrogen track, but I don't see any links in the blogs...?


----------



## Gol22 (Jul 1, 2007)

Im currently about to take a class for guitar lessons and such... 

The only thing i used was a piano, and played one part of the song "Doom Gothic Sandy Remix"


----------



## Option7 (Jul 1, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which song? All of them except Discovery are me, Discovery is the drummer. We're hoping to be able to afford some decent recording time soon-ish(That was done in my garage...). If the time comes then I will undoubtedly be plugging it here ^_^


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 1, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, assuming you're all from the UK, it's all of your accents. 

also, I'd love to hear from you whenever it's done!


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Jul 5, 2007)

I grew up playing metal, for the first three years or so it's all I would play on my guitar... Then my horizons broadened, I started playing funk and bluegrass as well. Now I just play whatever amorphous blob of tones channels through my fingers.

Oddly enough, I've been playing guitar for nine years now but just last summer I picked up hand percussion and now my djembe is my primary instrument.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 6, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> I'd also like to hear from any musician here, whether it be metal, rock, blues, country... hell, even electronica or experimental stuff. Just no rap plz.



oh come on dude, you're not helping yourself by closing doors to genres of music.  and not making any friends by telling people to get out of your thread, either (it's not going to work anyway).

6 year rap producer, 1 year turntablist


----------



## evil_ed667 (Jul 6, 2007)

I've been playing for... two years now, I think? Anyway, it's a Schecter Diamond Series Vampire. I'm heavily influenced by gothic rock, but also by stoner. It's an odd mix, but one that works well and keeps me happy. And my Marshall amp is one of the most standard you can get, but the distortion on it is so awesome! It can go from light surf-punk sounds to heavy, almost bass-amp-like distortion. So it serves the best of both my worlds.

I know only one chord and dont' even know how to read scales, so I've basically learned by playing tabs of songs I already know. I tell ya, I still need to improve my picking techniques and speed. I'm just grateful I have such wide, stretching hands.

I'm in a gothic rock band, Address Unknown. You mite wanna check us out... 
http://myspace.com/addressunknown23

I also do gabber and techno stuffs on the side, as End of Flowers.
http://myspace.com/endofflowersband


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Jul 6, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> oh come on dude, you're not helping yourself by closing doors to genres of music.Â Â and not making any friends by telling people to get out of your thread, either (it's not going to work anyway).
> 
> 6 year rap producer, 1 year turntablist



Word, it's a matter of understanding the rhythm of language. Some people become too attached to the tones and take the instrument of the vocals for granted, but whether they sing melodic harmonies focusing on being in tune with the other instruments or keep a beat to a song's inner bass pulse, language becomes a beautiful virus of messages in music that can touch anyone who is open enough.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 6, 2007)

Kawazu Awazili said:
			
		

> Spinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yeah, what blows me away is when someone agonizes over lyrics for days trying to get them to flow like natural speech...so then the delivery SOUNDS like natural speech and people are like "so what he's just talking, that's easy"


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well If you think you've got something different than all the boring crap I hear today, I'd love to hear it (seriously, I haven't heard good rap in 10 years or more). Anyways, the point of the thread was to see what kind of musicians lurk around here, not to exclude anyone with talent. See, it all depends on what my mood was at the time. Maybe I was sick of all the 50 Cents, the Lil Jon's, and any other cookie cutter rap artist who have nothing to spread but social ills and degeneration. The point is, if you're different from that, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

Also, if anyone doesn't want to dredge through all of my submissions just to find something that isn't completely shitty, I've uploaded a .zip on yousendit

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=5DEF497314DF5DC9

I had forgotten about this upload until now, so enjoy.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

I played drums for about two years, but that's it.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> I played drums for about two years, but that's it.



Did you just stop playing or lose interest?


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> McRoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The later option.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know the feeling. I think that's what happened when I played piano as a kid, so i don't remember anything about how to play.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 6, 2007)

Bass guitarist here! >^.^< I started playing the bass in orchestra In 6th grade...lolz the big wooden violin of death! Then i moved on to the Bass guitar. The notes are pretty much the same. I got to play it for a few songs at festival last year! Hehe i got a superior rating on both my double bass and electric bass performances. I'm still playing and i think i won't be stopping any time soon. I wish there where some other musicians in my area...maybe to start a band with. meh, oh well....


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> Bass guitarist here! >^.^< I started playing the bass in orchestra In 6th grade...lolz the big wooden violin of death! Then i moved on to the Bass guitar. The notes are pretty much the same. I got to play it for a few songs at festival last year! Hehe i got a superior rating on both my double bass and electric bass performances. I'm still playing and i think i won't be stopping any time soon. I wish there where some other musicians in my area...maybe to start a band with. meh, oh well....



What kind of electric bass you have? Mine's a target-bought washburn lyon, lol.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 6, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Spinal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i work with a lot of rappers, some of them rap about politics and some of them rap about fly bitches.

but stuff like punk rock and trance promotes "social ills" as well.  Led Zeppelin was a shining example of degeneracy.  you make it sound like it was an invention of rappers.  plus lil jon is tight 

for various reasons I'd rather not post my music here, just wanted to speak up because it always disturbs me to see musicians creating this kind of division in the community...it's unnecessary and destructive on all sides

1


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 6, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Kitfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, nothing too fancy. I have a Fender Squiter and a Fender Frontman 15B amp from a local store. lol most likely not to good...i don't really know much about good types. I'm good with what i got though! >^.^<


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

Spinal said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the punk I listen to usually promotes social awareness and caters to more left wing sympathies but I really don't get into the message that much since it's usually hidden or incomprehensible. That being said, you're right. Some of the music I listen to does promote social ills and degeneracy. I just have different tastes in genres, and rap isn't one of my favorites, but I can still enjoy it, but mostly old-school stuff. 

I can understand you not wanting to post music here. But I want to make clear that I'm not here to divide. If I wanted to divide I'd start off by doing whatever I could to offend anyone I could. It's not that hard to do in this fandom, but it's not what my goal is.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 10, 2007)

i've just been playing the flute for 8 years and the alto sax for at least 2. this is probably going to sound really weird, but i'm in a semi-professional group called the Peninsula Scout Band and our music is really american patriot related as well as marching and a bit of classical now and then. right now we're learning circus music which is so much fun to play, but extremely hard because of the fast tempo. but what i really enjoy a lot is singing. i'm a soprano and i've grown to love singing in different genres and even in different languages as well. i sang in German song once and it was the best thing ever!! ^^


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 11, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure. I was too picky when I started, I wanted *that* sound right away. With that mindset I ended up wasting hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 11, 2007)

LobaHuskita said:
			
		

> i've just been playing the flute for 8 years and the alto sax for at least 2. this is probably going to sound really weird, but i'm in a semi-professional group called the Peninsula Scout Band and our music is really american patriot related as well as marching and a bit of classical now and then. right now we're learning circus music which is so much fun to play, but extremely hard because of the fast tempo. but what i really enjoy a lot is singing. i'm a soprano and i've grown to love singing in different genres and even in different languages as well. i sang in German song once and it was the best thing ever!! ^^



Interesting, I haven't heard too much circus music and the like. You think learning something like that on guitar would help my speed?


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 11, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> LobaHuskita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm sure it would! i always start learning songs new songs in a slow tempo and once i get all the fingerings down, then i'll start getting a lil' faster. i even played a salsa song that was made up by a group i used to play with in the city and it was called , "circo" (spanish for circus). actually, i think i like playing salsa and latin jazz on the flute too because you can improv a lot.


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm learning to play both the keyboard and the guitar.

I've made a few electronica songs. I don't think they'e good enough to post... but they just need a bit of work and then they'll be good.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

Bassist here








Been thumping away since 2004. Funk/Jazz inspired.


----------



## blueroo (Jul 12, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Well If you think you've got something different than all the boring crap I hear today, I'd love to hear it (seriously, I haven't heard good rap in 10 years or more). Anyways, the point of the thread was to see what kind of musicians lurk around here, not to exclude anyone with talent. See, it all depends on what my mood was at the time. Maybe I was sick of all the 50 Cents, the Lil Jon's, and any other cookie cutter rap artist who have nothing to spread but social ills and degeneration. The point is, if you're different from that, I'd love to hear it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvb_AZ8c6jI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnevMn60Unk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFb9UqELX8w


----------



## gust (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been playing the guitar for about a year now,
I've played the trumpet for 7 years now,
I sorta play the harmonica...
And recently i've been dabbleing in Fruity Loops, of which i have examples in the link in my sig.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Jul 14, 2007)

Bought a guitar and amp once. Played it for an hour, then gave it to my brother.

Did the marching band thing for a long time. Seven years of percussion.

Currently I'm a... hrm, DJ, turntablist ("scratching" to the uninitiated), drum programmer, and synth player. Teaching myself piano. Have done some production/recording for a few local artists, most of them being rappers or hip-hop artists. Short list of equipment:

Two Stanton STR8-150s
Two Numark TT200s
Pioneer DJM 707
Shure and Stanton needles (Whitelabel, M44-7, HP680)
Akai MPC1000
E-MU XBoard 49
Powerbook with a bunch of VSTs
... and some other toys.Â Â 

It sucks. Being a DJ/electronica person is like being a drummer in terms of how much crap you have to lug around.

Currently making all kinds of stuff. Name a genre, and I probably make tracks in that vein. Power metal on a drum machine. Yeah.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 14, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Slideboner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, I actually enjoyed those videos. Thanks, blueroo.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 14, 2007)

Shapeshifter said:
			
		

> Bought a guitar and amp once. Played it for an hour, then gave it to my brother.
> 
> Did the marching band thing for a long time. Seven years of percussion.
> 
> ...



Nice gear, dude. I'm getting a little better at programming drums, but I'm afraid until I get the real thing I'll never have any technicality to what I do. 

Also, lol @ you probably being better than Dragonforce. I remember a slowed down clip of herman li playing an arpeggio on youtube, absolutely awful. You'd think after all this hype they could play their instruments.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 14, 2007)

FreerideFox said:
			
		

> Bassist here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice basses, bet that collection cost a bit. 

If you ever feel the need for a custom bass, Conklin makes absolutely beautiful guitars/basses in any number of strings, any amount of options. If I had the cash right now, I'd get one and never look back.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks like I'm the only bassoonist/contrabassoonist here.  Go double reeds!
I can also sort of play trombone, but I haven't in a long time, so I'm sure I lost a good deal of talent with that.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 18, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm the only bassoonist/contrabassoonist here.  Go double reeds!
> I can also sort of play trombone, but I haven't in a long time, so I'm sure I lost a good deal of talent with that.



Nice, ever play in an orchestral setting?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 19, 2007)

> Nice, ever play in an orchestral setting?


Not yet.  Just wind ensembles and the like.  Though next spring I might get my first shot at a philharmonic, assuming I get accepted.
Honestly, though, I prefer bands.  They seem to have a much more diverse selection of 'acceptable' music to play, if you know what I mean.


----------



## artdecade (Jul 20, 2007)

A lot of metal heads here!  That's where you plug in the guitar to an overdrive and just play power chords as fast as you can right?  HAHAA I'm kidding, guys.  
hey, why do so many people like metal but hate bluegrass?  Bluegrass is awesome!  Isn't metal just bluegrass with distortion?  Think about it!

i've played jazz and experimental drums for four years.  i'm ok at it.

classical guitar, still kinda new but i got a real knack for it.  i think i'm better at the guitar after only a few months than i am at drums.  i can already play a lot of bach, aguado, ravel, and several anonymous pieces.  i also play american-ish folk and bluegrassy stuff.

also way familiar with Reason software, i use it for elitist, experimental snobbery tracks.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 22, 2007)

reddeath909 said:
			
		

> i play the stand-up bass!!! i love it so much =3.  i have not met many tenor vocalists, and personally i am a bass (very inconvenient when you're trying to get into school musicals DX)



Oh man you're not the only one. I'm a baritone (bass in the morning!) and so there's hardly anything out there I can sing along with; Neil Diamond and TMBG is about it. Why is every lead singer a tenor? I wish I had Weird Al's voice.

I've been a tuba player since the early 90s. I almost had a performance degree as an undergrad, but that wasn't my major, and I was two classes short. Both of the ones I needed weren't offered my last semester, and I didn't want to hang around! I've played everything from medaieval to modern classical to jazz and rock. I have a 1970s Meinl-Weston E-flat and a new Rudy C.

I began learning bass guitar about a year ago. I guess I can't say I play anything on it since I have no one to play with. I can do scales and arpeggios all day though, heh. Mine is a Dean 5-string. 

I also began guitar recently. I'm playing a Schecter Omen-6. I keep wondering if my hands are too big for it because the only way I can get a barre chord to sound clean is by having the majority of my index finger actually sticking off the neck, which makes it impossible to curl my other fingers back to hit the high strings.

I'm writing some songs now, so whenever I can get a band started we can do them. My main influences are The Beatles, Ben Folds, and They Might Be Giants.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 22, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Nice basses, bet that collection cost a bit.
> 
> If you ever feel the need for a custom bass, Conklin makes absolutely beautiful guitars/basses in any number of strings, any amount of options. If I had the cash right now, I'd get one and never look back.



The collection so far has only cost me $1535.00

This is what I hope to get some day, Fender custom shop in a very similar color scheme as this, never before seen black transparent ash finish before.














I'm a fender man, so I think next will come something similar to this, as well as a custom squier knockoff version of it for school. But I believe this is the most beautiful bass in existence.


----------

